
A guess of new iPad Pro, what are you most looking forward to? - jadeydi
https://thingsreview.com/ipad-pro-rumors-2018.html#top
======
exabrial
Not much... If it had usb-c or an sd slot that'd be pretty neat, but instead
I'm guessing it's going to lose the headphone jack.

